# Audiobahn & kicker



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

Is an audiobahn a500spl anp agood cause im thinkin about getting one some people told me not to get it. But I was also told it was a good amp to push 2 solox 18's do you think I should get it or get 4 Rockford Fosgate Power T30001bd amps. Help-Me -Out!!! :dunno:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, the 5000SPL is a huge flopping turd, but it appears that RF did something right with the T30001. I've been hearing very good things about that amp. I'll have my hands on one on Friday, I may test it this weekend (busy weekend). However, regardless of what Kicker says, a Solo X wont take two T30001's.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

two 30001s per solo-x? that's going to be disaster


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what's the specs on that RF?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

basically 

1000 W x 1 @ 4 Ohms RMS
2000 W x 1 @ 2 Ohms RMS
3000 W x 1 @ 1 Ohms RMS


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's basically pretty badass then..lol


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah it's a good amp, but he wants to have two of them on each Solo-X, which as i said: is going to be disaster


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

Its going to be a disaster what oyu mean will it blow the subs?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah well kicker "claims" that its RMS is 5000W. and he's going to be giving it 6000W. i dunno, it's certainly not going to help the sub. the solo-x, as well as the L7, and a few other kicker woofers, are rated at extremely high watts, becuase i guess a lot of teenagers think "Whoa! that sub can handle 10,000 watts max and 5,000 continuous!!! that must be a badass sub!"


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

In this installation this setup has 4 kicker SX1250ds to each soloX18' So I thought that adding an extra 1000watts wouldnt be so bad he hits more than 150db at 30 Hz


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i don't care if he has 50 of them going to one Solo-X, i said i wouldn't recommend it.

also worth noting: in the setup you pictured, each solo-x is getting (1250x4) 5000W RMS (exactly what the sub's rated at). this guy's going to be giving each one 6000W Rms ... so...


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Its called the audiobahn 'Microwave' for a reason


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

As we speak, I'm in a place where more Solo X's are being destroyed than sold. They are being inhiliated by 4 Kicker KX1200.1's per sub, 4 Kicker SX1250D's per sub, and 2 modified MMats D200HC's per sub. Only 3 competitors are using them because they are free to them and nobody else wants to lose with them.


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

If kicker solox18s suck so u say then what subs can I get that will make your ears bleed (for competition only) 4 15s something that can shatter windows


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

AUDIOBAHN sucks. I think they are made in Israel, and only for looks. people like them becuase they are chrome and have gauges. go with a reputable amp if yo want good sound. if you want to impress people with the looks, then audiobahn is great.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

This kids obviously an idiot, just read the rest of his posts, then you will understand


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Oct 25 2004, 09:06 AM
> *This kids obviously an idiot, just read the rest of his posts, then you will understand
> [snapback]2325816[/snapback]​*



Im just a normal person just like everybody else who is new to car audio installation trying to learn so why dont you go take this and put it in your ass 
:twak: :guns:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you want four 15s that can shatter windows?

we can help you with that...


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 26 2004, 12:47 PM
> *you want four 15s that can shatter windows?
> 
> we can help you with that...
> [snapback]2329844[/snapback]​*



What did you have in mind?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 24 2004, 12:37 AM
> *If kicker solox18s suck so u say then what subs can I get that will make your ears bleed (for competition only) 4 15s something that can shatter windows
> [snapback]2323023[/snapback]​*


You obviously dont know the magnitude it takes to shatter windows, or make your ears bleed. Also not to mention that just because you have the subs to be loud doesnt mean it will be. The installation holds more to it being loud than the equipment.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

run 4 vr2000D's and u will be hella happy.ANd also that audiobahn amp will cost about as much as a set for 24s.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 26 2004, 12:04 PM
> *What did you have in mind?
> [snapback]2329890[/snapback]​*


weeeelll i dunno dude. for one you'd need a hell of a lot of room for the box(es)...

i'm pretty sure four DDs, Juggernauts, or even brahmas in the right enclosure would get pretty close... glass is harder than you think , and to make your ears bleed, you'd have to pop your eardrums.

why would you want a system that can do this again?


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 26 2004, 11:52 PM
> *weeeelll i dunno dude.  for one you'd need a hell of a lot of room for the box(es)...
> 
> i'm pretty sure four DDs, Juggernauts, or even brahmas in the right enclosure would get pretty close... glass is harder than you think , and to make your ears bleed, you'd have to pop your eardrums.
> ...



I have a 1998 suburban room is not a issue,I dont want to make my ears bleed now if I shatter my windows so be it I just want a big system(Not planning to turn it up all the way)only in competition


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 27 2004, 02:20 AM
> *I have a 1998 suburban room is not a issue,I dont want to make my ears bleed now if I shatter my windows so be it I just want a big system(Not planning to turn it up all the way)only in competition
> [snapback]2332416[/snapback]​*


Things to note...... I know of several vans that do mid/upper 160's on a Termlab and low 170's on an Audio Control. Those vans dont break windows. This past weekend one of them broke his door and not a window. Yes, the door of an Astro has 2 cracks in the metal where it ripped it apart. The glass is tempered, its made to NOT break, even in a wreck (to a point). Now, that being said... you dont need a big system to compete, and just because its big doesnt make it loud. Unless you are SERIOUSLY competing, why bother spending the money on something you wont use?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah but ibaneder i wouldn't recommend he do that either  because all the high-end competition vans don't have glass windows... that's just an accident waiting to happen with all the pressure inside the cab.

i think he should get a wall of 6x9s


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

Let me explain a little better I have a suburban for strictly competition and I bought 4 orion 2500d amps and I was trying to get some subs that will win competitions,thats all Yea and thats true just because its big doesnt make it loud. 
Sorry I been getting on yall nerves its just my first time getting in a competition(Im too excited) I guess I need to calm down a little appreciate your information
I should of kept my money for these soloX 18's


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 27 2004, 04:27 PM
> *yeah but ibaneder i wouldn't recommend he do that either   because all the high-end competition vans don't have glass windows... that's just an accident waiting to happen with all the pressure inside the cab.
> 
> i think he should get a wall of 6x9s
> [snapback]2334297[/snapback]​*


I was refering to superstreet class vehicles that must retain a factory interior and windows. It's all factory glass they dont break. Anywho, the installation makes it loud, and unless you have got about 28 cu. ft. to work with, 2 Solo X 18's wont be what I consider loud for what they are and what they cost you.


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

Well im selling the subs for 2 grand a peice to some dude that wanted them real bad I had a box built for one tuned @68Hz with a orion2500d and it hit hard it felt like me skin was about to rip off too bad I got to sell them but I couldnt give up that deal. Im getting me 4 soloX 12's 2500rms 6 cu.ft per sub just the right amount needed for my amps (pics soon wish me luck)


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

WTF!?

you sold the 18" Solo-Xs for $2,000 a piece!?!?!?

the guy who bought them from you, ask him if he wants any more, cause i'll sell them to him for $1,500.00..... :biggrin:


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 29 2004, 12:36 AM
> *WTF!?
> 
> you sold the 18" Solo-Xs for $2,000 a piece!?!?!?
> ...



Sorry I found him first lol :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 22 2004, 04:44 PM
> *yeah well kicker "claims" that its RMS is 5000W.  and he's going to be giving it 6000W.  i dunno, it's certainly not going to help the sub.  the solo-x, as well as the L7, and a few other kicker woofers, are rated at extremely high watts, becuase i guess a lot of teenagers think "Whoa!  that sub can handle 10,000 watts max and 5,000 continuous!!!  that must be a badass sub!"
> [snapback]2320528[/snapback]​*


well, there are a bunch of 30 and 40 year olds that think that too.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 29 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Sorry I found him first lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341669[/snapback]​*




I got a 18" for $500 if anyone is interested..


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 29 2004, 04:38 PM
> *well, there are a bunch of 30 and 40 year olds that think that too.
> [snapback]2341920[/snapback]​*


well they obviously don't know too much about subwoofers then, because if they did, they'd know that you don't have to drive a sub with its RMS to get it to sound good.......


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 28 2004, 06:24 PM
> *Well im selling the subs for 2 grand a peice to some dude that wanted them real bad I had a box built for one tuned @68Hz with a orion2500d and it hit hard it felt like me skin was about to rip off too bad I got to sell them but I couldnt give up that deal. Im getting me 4 soloX 12's 2500rms 6 cu.ft per sub just the right amount needed for my amps (pics soon wish me luck)
> [snapback]2338239[/snapback]​*


The cone weighs 2.1 lbs. A 68 hz tune box with that amp wont do a whole lot to that sub. Anywho, I dont think you are crasping the point of Solo X's yet......


----------



## Solo_Soundz03 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Oct 30 2004, 04:39 PM
> *The cone weighs 2.1 lbs.  A 68 hz tune box with that amp wont do a whole lot to that sub.  Anywho, I dont think you are crasping the point of Solo X's yet......
> [snapback]2343804[/snapback]​*


Why you say that? To me their some very nice subs(might not be the best but they hit.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Solo_Soundz03_@Oct 30 2004, 11:03 PM
> *Why you say that? To me their some very nice subs(might not be the best but they hit.
> [snapback]2344492[/snapback]​*


They are expensive subs that are big so that makes them look "nice". Solo X's were not designed to be played daily, they weren't designed to put little power on them, and they weren't designed by anybody with a clue. They sound horrid, require a huge box, they are inefficient, and you can get a far superior woofer in all aspects for much less money.


----------

